

Free Server. A free server for testing, learning, experimenting, whatever. - prostoalex
https://noupload.com/

======
praeivis
While page dont load, you can try direct link:
[https://noupload.com/start.html](https://noupload.com/start.html)

By following this link you will get free Ubuntu 14.04 64bit 512MB ram 20GB
space server for 40 minutes.

~~~
williamstein
How do you prevent this: somebody creates machines, then immediately starts
launching malicious attacks on other machines?

I run a similar service, and I'm starting to hit this problem. Whoever your
network provider is, they might eventually get annoyed when you're hosting
attacks that other people complain about...

------
ASneakyFox
This is very cool. I wish the terms were a little different though. Eg maybe
you get 3 hours but you can only make as new sever once a week. I can't think
of what I would do in 40 minutes. But with a bit more time I could see this
being very useful for testing various things.

------
nemasu
This is pretty cool! Except, 40 minutes is not very long to get an environment
set up, I guess that's where the bitcoin extension comes in.

------
halegge
Me too pretty sure it's not a bad link though

------
smurfpandey
Getting 404 error.

